# The Thames Clipper, from Greenwich?



## Custard Cream (2 August 2012)

We are off down to the dressage finals next Tuesday and have our train tickets and tube tickets all organised. We'll probably just use the tube and dlr to get from kings cross to Greenwich on the way there. 

However, we aren't under any time pressures to get back to KX for a specific time, so thought about taking the clipper down to London Bridge, is this a good idea? Should we go to a different tube station other than LB?


----------



## DuckToller (2 August 2012)

We caught one of the cruise boats and it was fantastic - really easy, you just walk out of the venue for about 5 mins and find the right pier.

Thames Clippers were all full though when I tried to book - might have to find another company.


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (2 August 2012)

We took the clipper to Embankment yesterday and it was really quick and and you take in all the sight's too, your Oster card that you get with tickets covers the cost. Not sure if you can get the tube to KX from London Bridge though, I think they all link up so perhaps worth going that extra stop on the clipper.


----------



## Custard Cream (2 August 2012)

Thanks guys. Didn't realise our tube card would work on the boats too, thats good. I'm guessing there's no need to pre book then? Just head to Greenwich Pier and jump on a boat? Is there a direct tube from embankment to KX


----------



## tiggs (2 August 2012)

We had to buy separate tickets for the clipper but you do get a Games discount, they were running extra boats after xc and people were turning up and getting on. There are still seats available if you don't want to get on immediately after the event.


----------



## Benjamin Brown (2 August 2012)

We were there Sat, Sun and Mon and got the tube from King's Cross to London Bridge, changed there to go to North Greenwich then right outside the station got the 188 bus which dropped us just outside the entrance.  

We were advised to go that way by someone from London and it was perfect, smooth and way less people than the DLR route.  

When we walked out of the park after the finish on x country day and turned right with just a few people around us we looked back to those turning left and there were HUGE amounts of people so give this route some consideration - we beat someone going the DLR route who should have got there before us.


----------



## Joeyjojo (2 August 2012)

You can get off the boat at London bridge, you can then get the northern line to kings cross. I doubt your travelcard will cover the journey on the clipper though, usually you just get a discounted fare rather than a free journey with a travelcard.


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (2 August 2012)

Custard Cream said:



			Thanks guys. Didn't realise our tube card would work on the boats too, thats good. I'm guessing there's no need to pre book then? Just head to Greenwich Pier and jump on a boat? Is there a direct tube from embankment to KX
		
Click to expand...

I think its only certain boats you can use the Oster card on, the others have a discount, you should be able to get a tube to KX but you might have to change.


----------



## WeeBrown (5 August 2012)

We went with Thames Clippers on day one of the eventing dressage.  We got into London from Kings Cross quicker than we thought so arrived at the dock earlier and they were funny about us going on an earlier boat despite there being tons of room.  They told us to wait, then said we could go on, then said we would have to wait again and then eventually let us on - it was all very confusing and annoying. On the way back we had not pre-booked any but Thames Clippers were 50 mins delayed and had huge queues so we got on City Cruises (think it was 1.50 more).  On the second day we had already pre-booked City Cruises.  On their tickets they said they were flexible on times and we found this to be the case on our return (we were soaked and left the dressage earlier without any probs).  I'd definitely recommend City Cruises.  They are a bit slower but from the Tower to Greenwich they have no more stops. After the initial confusion Thames Clippers were fine too just the probs with delays.


----------



## LizzieJ (5 August 2012)

I used the clipper for both days I was there no probs  it would be worth checking in your phone if you can how London bridge is doing, embankment might be better  you can get the northern line to KX from charing


----------



## LizzieJ (5 August 2012)

sorry, phone...
Anyway northern line from charing cross or if that's slow/delayed bakerloo to baker street and metropolitan to KX. Circle runs from embankment too although it's quite slow to KX. You could get off at tower bridge and get the circle from tower hill too or if you got the clipper express to the London eye/Waterloo then the northern line runs from there too


----------

